# au sable car spotters?



## Speyday (Oct 1, 2004)

anyone have a nice old retired couple thats reliable for spotting?

thanks.


----------



## HemlockNailer (Dec 22, 2000)

Call Lynn at the River Store in Oscoda for lower river in Oscoda 989 739-5332


----------



## Speyday (Oct 1, 2004)

Thanks man. Have a great winter season.


----------

